# NEW Grain Scales From GKF



## Archeryaddict (Jan 12, 2003)

This little jewel is a must have for any serious archer!

I am not sure but I think they will sell for around 75 dollars give or take a few dollars.


----------



## Jose Boudreaux (Oct 18, 2003)

does the broadhead come with it?????  

been itching to get a digital but I am having way too much fun with this Lyman slide dude...takes 10 minutes just to balance it..waaaay too much fun to stop.


----------



## Top Cat (Jun 22, 2002)

*AA*

Do you know how high the scale will go in grains? Does it have an adapter to use house current or is it just battery?


----------



## Mathews2 (Oct 1, 2002)

that is a good looking scale, i hope you are right about the price, I would be interested in one at that price, but not at the 285 bucks that is listed for the one on thier site now


----------



## Archeryaddict (Jan 12, 2003)

TC 
GEE I dont know about whether it is avalable with a wall adapter or not but I will find that out.
but at that price I willhave to sacrafice the adapter if it is not avalable.

Mathews2
I am absolutley positive it is less than 100.00 retail


----------



## GKF Tech (Oct 20, 2002)

*Yes... it measures in Grains*

It only comes with batteries no adaptor...
These are selling like Hotcakes!

This one retails under $100.00

We have another model that runs over $200 .00 that has an adaptor if you like.

This new one is the best value


GKF Tech


----------



## francis (Jan 18, 2003)

my pro shop told me not to bother with a digital, they are not consistent enough, the guys at the rifle counter verified this as well ( I am refering to all digitals in general that dont cost an unreal amount of money)

I was told my best bet was to stay with the mechanical ones?

any one else have an opinion on this?


----------



## Archeryaddict (Jan 12, 2003)

close enough for goverment work


----------



## Guest (Feb 16, 2004)

*Digital works*

to probably the nearest ten of a grain. My lyman Digital, which is same as the scale shown, if very reliable and consistent. Not shown on the GKF Scale pic, is a stand for holding arrows. If they don't have it, make a light weight one, put it on the scale before you turn it on or just hit the zero button and the scale will reset to zero, awaiting the object you wish to weigh.


----------



## BAArcher (Feb 5, 2004)

Looks good to me! I thing that digital is good enough for any archery application. How much would 1/10 of a grain hinder your 40 yard gruoping ability?... I'll take that .ooo1 anyday!


----------



## PABowhntr (Oct 2, 2002)

So when is it going to be available and where can I get one from. I have in the market for a new grain scale for some time now.


----------



## Bhunter32 (Jan 18, 2003)

How many grains does this scale register? When is it available, and where can you get it? Thanks.


----------



## whitetail99 (Feb 1, 2003)

Grain weight range??


----------



## SuperX (May 21, 2002)

francis said:


> *my pro shop told me not to bother with a digital, they are not consistent enough, the guys at the rifle counter verified this as well ( I am refering to all digitals in general that dont cost an unreal amount of money)
> 
> I was told my best bet was to stay with the mechanical ones?
> 
> any one else have an opinion on this? *


I am with you on this one. I have a Pacific that is spot on and cost me $20 used. Not as sexy as digital but does what I need it to.


----------



## Archeryaddict (Jan 12, 2003)

WT99 
I think the range is 750 grains


----------



## Dugga Boy (Apr 21, 2003)

Archeryaddict said:


> *I think the range is 750 grains *


So as soon as I receive the message "TILT" my arrow is alright for buffalo. 

That's a nice scale, Mike.
I got a similar one. Price was $ 100.
Most times it works nice and it definitely would be good enough for goverment work.  

Low priced digital scales tend to "jump" in few grain steps instead of showing the exact weight.
At a former job I had to work with a superb scale which showed me the exact weight any time. It had to be used in a special air conditioned room. Had the size of a notebook but the price of a new car.

I doublechecked my mechanical Hornady powder scale with that hitech instrument and that cheap scale comes out with a super precision.
So, most times I prefer the mechanical.


----------



## whitetail99 (Feb 1, 2003)

Thanks


----------



## Archeryaddict (Jan 12, 2003)

LOL douggaboy I guess when it stops reading you can shoot those trees you use.  
the slightest breeze will make the weight jump up there on any scale so when weighing in grains it is best to be indooer without a lot of wind moving around.
I realize the old mechanical scales are more accurate, but for weighing arrows this little compact jewel will be just the thing for me .
I will also mention that it is very compact, fits nicely in a front shirt pocket.


----------



## GKF Tech (Oct 20, 2002)

*We have them in stock ...*

And are shipping daily..


GKF Tech


----------



## Guest (Feb 25, 2004)

*Saw one at Lunch today*

Our shop got one in. Like the rubber weigh area with a depression already there. Allows quick weighing of most anything except arrows. There is a plastic dust cover that comes off and is used as a cradle for an arrow. 

Pretty cool. 

Measured two different arrows. #1 arrow was 410.3 on GKF Scale and 410.5 on Lyman mechanical arrow scale. Arrow #2 was 348.5 on GKF and 348.4 on Lyman.


----------



## ArcheryBowx (Mar 2, 2003)

i just got this scale, its awesome, sells for around $100...accurate & fast ..its worth the money!!!!!!


----------



## GKF Tech (Oct 20, 2002)

*The difference...between scales..*

There are a few being pumped on other Forums.

Some work but what separates them is their Warranty...
All digital scales are sensitive to dropping and abuse and are imported and do not carry good warranties. 

This Scale we market carries a Lifetime Warrenty.
And works fantastic.

Careful what you buy and from whom.

GKF Tech


----------



## whitetail99 (Feb 1, 2003)

Now I see. Check out the copy / paste
DURASCALE - DIGITAL SCALE
ARS-3 

This economically priced electronic will help you get the ultimate performance out of your equipment. The extreme accuracy (+/- 0.1gr) lets you make sure that your broadheads and arrows are matched perfectly. The LED readout displays the weights in grains, grams, ounces, troy ounces, penn weight or caret weight. It can also be used to calculate quantities of small parts by their weight. Uses 4 'AAA' batteries (included). The 'DURASCALE' has an unprecedented 6 year warranty. Includes: Calibration weight, dust cover, carrying case and vibration dampening rubber bumpers.

Deal just ordered one.


----------



## Jose Boudreaux (Oct 18, 2003)

*Got mine..like it a lot*

Fast shipping.

Goes up to 50 grams which is approximately 771.5 grains.


----------



## BK2_SHOOTER (Oct 23, 2002)

WOW, These scales are awesome value, Digital would be so much easier and at that price i dont see how any one can resist.


----------



## hdsanders (Oct 29, 2003)

*GKF Digital Scale*

Where is the best place to buy the scale?

Thanks


----------



## GKF Tech (Oct 20, 2002)

*HD ...check with your dealer..*

We also have them on our Web site... 

You can order direct.. if you cannot find them...

GKF Tech


----------



## whitetail99 (Feb 1, 2003)

I just got mine today and it has a LIFETIME 30 YEAR WARRANTY. I like it. Much easer than the powder scale I have had to use.


----------



## whitetail99 (Feb 1, 2003)

Plus it came with this arrow shaft holder. Keep the shaft from rolling off the scale. A basic and good idea.


----------



## GKF Tech (Oct 20, 2002)

*Arrow Holder comes with it!*

I received another PM about someone who bought the other BRAND Scale and was asking me if I Know who and where to 
return thier bunk scale.
NO...

The BRAND (Durascale) we sell is backed by the scale Manufacturer and carries a LIFETIME Warrenty.
Plus it is backed by a good Archery Company
GOLDEN KEY

GKF Tech


----------



## GKF Tech (Oct 20, 2002)

*Whitetail...what happened to ...*

The Picture..

Yes an arrow holder comes with each scale.

GKF Tech


----------



## GKF Tech (Oct 20, 2002)

*The DScale pictured...*

is battery operated (batteries incl.)and 775 grains.

We have another Model ,larger in size and 3000 grn. capacity
that is both Battery and AC powered.

Both backed with a Lifetime Warrenty

GKF Tech


----------



## Orions_Bow (Dec 14, 2002)

Robert you should do really well with scales. They are a nice looking product.


----------



## GKF Tech (Oct 20, 2002)

*Yes...*

Thanks Jimmy ,
these Scales are quality guaranteed and doing well.

GKF RT


----------



## UltraShooter (Jan 30, 2003)

Well...I ordered mine today from Cabela's. I had several gift certificates to use, so I figured this would be a good addition to my equipment!


----------



## Archeryaddict (Jan 12, 2003)

You will really like the dura acales
here is a little trick I use to weigh arrows
get a business card and crease the center of the card at each end only to where both ends forms a vee but will still lay flat in the middle, you can use this to keep the arrow from rolling off the scale.
Works Great!


----------



## whitetail99 (Feb 1, 2003)

I use mine ALOT! This is so much better then the old powder scale. Way better . here is the pic of the arrow holder


----------



## KBacon (Nov 13, 2003)

GKF has another winner here. My local archery shop just got one of these scales in.. and it's great. Nice and compact and very easy to use. Can't beat the price or the lifetime warranty. At this price.. everyone could easily afford a high quality gr scale. No more "guessing" how much your arrows weigh.


----------



## GKF Tech (Oct 20, 2002)

*K ....yes...You are right.*

Cabelas also carries this GKF Scale.



GKF Tech


----------



## archerynut69 (Feb 16, 2003)

*grain scale*

i here the USX500 scales by US BALANCE are great and very durable and is half the money $55 tyd in the USA and it comes with a parts tray ,backlite display ,calibration weight and will weigh up to 7500 grains which makes it great for reloading & archery . i have these scales in stock if any body would like to purchase one or two with x-mas around the corner please PM me any questions thanks jon


----------

